#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Alguem usando OLT da Huawei ?

## viatel

Olá, estou comprando alguns equipamentos ftth da Huawei pensando em mais a frente
comprar uma OLT da Huawei, se alguem puder me dizer algo sobre desempenho e 
qualidade de algum modelo que já esta operando em sua rede, ficarei muito agradecido,

Pois existe pouca informação sobre configurações e opiniões de usuarios desta OLT na internet.

Já consultei e vi que os equipamentos tem bastante qualidade, e interessante que o preço fica
praticamente igual ao da fiberhome, meu medo é investir em um equipamento huawei e depois 
ela abandonar a fabricação de equipamentos GPON.

agradeço qualquer informação ou opinião.

----------


## fabrisiorodrigues

Ola, tenho a mesma duvida, vejo em post que a fiberhome nao fica bom acima de 600 clientes.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Fiberhome não fica bom acima de 600 clientes? Nunca vi falar disso, pelo contrario, só vejo relatos positivos. 600 clientes pra uma plataforma Fiberhome não é nada.

Huawei e Fiberhome sao muito parecidas em termos de qualidade, porém a Huawei parece que nao se interessou em vender para pequenas empresas.

----------


## DjeiBoy

É que nem o amigo acima disse Huawei é só peixe grande, mas eu posso falar da minha experiência com Dslam Huawei que pra mim é a mesma coisa pois é só mudar a placa de serviço específico, mas enfim o produto é muito bom o uptime das que tenho aqui já está em quase 9 meses sem nenhum relato de lentidão ou travamentos, Huawei é simplesmente TOP mas a configuração e gerência é complicado, vai ajudar muito se vc adquiri um software chamado U2000 eu acho ele faz toda a gerência da rede com um layout intuitivo não usa uma linha de comando e esse software é para toda linha Huawei.

----------


## viatel

Pelo menos no mercado livre os preços das OLT Huawei e Fiberhome estao empatados, nao tem muita diferença, e no aliexpress tem ont com wi-fi custa 28 tramps, chega aqui por media de 150 temes. 

acho que falta é material e informação a respeito da empresa Huawei, é igual o amigo disse, parece que eles nao querem vender pra empresas pequenas, mas podemos estar enganados, pois eles são chineses e geralmente a china não tem dessa de escolher pra quem vende, eles querem é ver a grana. 

Precisava ver com alguem que já usa pra saber a opnião geral sobre a experiencia com a olt huawei. 
Porque acho que investir numa OLT e sua marca é praticamente um casamento :Banghead:

----------


## nn71ca

Aproveitando O Gancho. Não pesquisei sobre o assunto e acabei comprando uma OLT ZTE. Resumindo...OLT ZTE pouca documentação, documentação muito básica. Software de gerencia (NetNumem) é vendido e caro. A Cianet vende ZTE no Brasil. Por telefone a vendedora pediu R$14k pelo software. Nesse quisito notei que os provedores brasileiros estão usando FiberHome pela riqueza em documentação e o software de fácil acesso. Se alguem do grupo usa OLT ZTE e puder ajudar eu agradeço.

----------


## TsouzaR

O problema de FiberHome com muitos clientes é a porcaria do ANM2000, que começa a ficar instável gerenciando grande quantidade de ONUs.

Já o problema de Huawei é um só: falta de popularidade entre provedores, e com isso falta documentação, comunidade de suporte e demanda (o que gera menores preços). No mais, é uma excelente marca, empata ou até supera FiberHome.

Pra mim, se não for FiberHome, tem que ser alguma das marcas nacionais, que costumam ter um excelente pré-venda, e acho que suporte também.




> Aproveitando O Gancho. Não pesquisei sobre o assunto e acabei comprando uma OLT ZTE. Resumindo...OLT ZTE pouca documentação, documentação muito básica. Software de gerencia (NetNumem) é vendido e caro. A Cianet vende ZTE no Brasil. Por telefone a vendedora pediu R$14k pelo software. Nesse quisito notei que os provedores brasileiros estão usando FiberHome pela riqueza em documentação e o software de fácil acesso. Se alguem do grupo usa OLT ZTE e puder ajudar eu agradeço.


Veja se a Ceu Telecom não te ajuda ou faz um preço melhor no NetNumem, já que eles também são distribuidores de GPON da ZTE no Brasil. Talvez a Cianet esteja exagerando nos preços por achar que ainda existe uma exclusividade dela como distribuidora ZTE.

----------


## viatel

Obrigado a todos,

Então me animei e vou insistir no projeto de botar uma OLT da Huawei pequena pra teste, vou tentar fazer e o resultado eu vou criar outro topico assim que tiver algum resultado.

Sei que a fiberhome é a preferida, mas temos que ter concorrência, isso é bom pra ter melhora no preço e não ficar tão dependente só da marca.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Por favor me adicione no WhatsApp, eu pretendo fazer o mesmo, eu já tenho uma experiência muito boa com Huawei talvez podemos nos ajudar e depois postar no fórum para os demais : 11940277868

----------


## Bruno

> Ola, tenho a mesma duvida, vejo em post que a fiberhome nao fica bom acima de 600 clientes.


Bom Dia
Tenho quase 5 mil clientes em cima da fiberhome nunca tive problema nem com ANM2000 sempre funcionou de boas 

como o amigo falou Huawei é show de bola porem pouco usado no brasil ai a documentação em português é mais escassa, mais não é o bixo tb 
tenho um chassis com Huawei ta com uns 2 mil cliente e confesso não vejo diferença entre a fiberhome, vi uma Zhome funcionando e tb não axei o bixo não estão tudo junto em questao de estabilidade etc etc etc

----------


## viatel

> Bom Dia
> Tenho quase 5 mil clientes em cima da fiberhome nunca tive problema nem com ANM2000 sempre funcionou de boas 
> 
> como o amigo falou Huawei é show de bola porem pouco usado no brasil ai a documentação em português é mais escassa, mais não é o bixo tb 
> tenho um chassis com Huawei ta com uns 2 mil cliente e confesso não vejo diferença entre a fiberhome, vi uma Zhome funcionando e tb não axei o bixo não estão tudo junto em questao de estabilidade etc etc etc


Obrigado Bruno e a todos que responderam, vi que a huawei tem uma ONT de baixo custo ja com wifi: hg8546m sai por media de 100,00 reais (29 usd) , vc usa este modelo em sua rede?

E se vc for implantar uma nova OLT, em outra cidade, qual ia preferir FIBERHOME ou HUAWEI ?


referencia: https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Origi...b-4bd3f8fe9400

----------


## Net-litoral

Eu também queria saber sobre a OLT Huawei , alguém mais usando para indicar /

----------


## renancesar

Caso alguém queira algum suporte Huawei segue contato. 
(31) 9 99695686

At. Renan César

----------


## bimbo

Alguém sabe de treinamento pra olt huawei?

----------


## Pirigoso

> Bom Dia
> Tenho quase 5 mil clientes em cima da fiberhome nunca tive problema nem com ANM2000 sempre funcionou de boas 
> 
> como o amigo falou Huawei é show de bola porem pouco usado no brasil ai a documentação em português é mais escassa, mais não é o bixo tb 
> tenho um chassis com Huawei ta com uns 2 mil cliente e confesso não vejo diferença entre a fiberhome, vi uma Zhome funcionando e tb não axei o bixo não estão tudo junto em questao de estabilidade etc etc etc


nao teve problema com a GCOB modo bridge com HSWA? migrei para Huawei por este motivo

----------


## cometa

> nao teve problema com a GCOB modo bridge com HSWA? migrei para Huawei por este motivo


Qual problema se refere? Tem uma exatamente assim hoje

----------


## fhpn

Boa tarde. Estou pesquisando e já estou praticamente decidido a comprar a OLT Huawey 5608T. Mas vem uma dúvida, assim como as Dslam Huawey (essas eu já uso), caso queira utiliza-la em bridge (gerenciamento pelo mikrotik ou similar), posso somente configura-la (habilitar placas, criar as vlans de gerencia/serviço e etc) via comando? Ou preciso comprar o software proprietário?

----------


## fhayashi

Tenho essa dúvida também pq o anm2000 é chaaaaaato demais. Kkkkkkkk

----------


## klabundee

Falando em hauwei, me mudei para um prédio onde uma empresa tem parceria com uns 15 provedores, essa empresa fez toda estrutura no prédio e entrega fibra dentro do apartamento em um rack no armário. Você pode ativar com qualquer uma das empresas que eles são parceiros.
Segue foto dos equipamentos.
Ah, é hauwei.

----------


## avatar52

> Boa tarde. Estou pesquisando e já estou praticamente decidido a comprar a OLT Huawey 5608T. Mas vem uma dúvida, assim como as Dslam Huawey (essas eu já uso), caso queira utiliza-la em bridge (gerenciamento pelo mikrotik ou similar), posso somente configura-la (habilitar placas, criar as vlans de gerencia/serviço e etc) via comando? Ou preciso comprar o software proprietário?


Os equipamentos Huawei são totalmente operáveis via CLI, mas se quiser uma interface gráfica, tem o U2000. Não me lembro a questão de licenciamento, mas aqui tenho U2000 gerenciando minhas DLSAMs.

----------


## fhayashi

@*avatar52*,

Pelo que vi, tem de comprar licença por ONU pendurada nela. 

O anm2000, aqui pelo menos só uso para concluir a configuração e ver as portas ligadas das dslam Fiberhome. O que na Huawei, faço tudo via cli.

Se a Olt huawei funcionar 100% cli, 10x melhor

----------


## avatar52

Estou é querendo comprar o UNM2000, até testei aqui e gostei, mas o valor é alto.

----------


## fhayashi

Bom, já dei uma pesquisada e vi como faz tudo. Só não achei como ativar as licenças de ONU via CLI

----------


## fhpn

> Os equipamentos Huawei são totalmente operáveis via CLI, mas se quiser uma interface gráfica, tem o U2000. Não me lembro a questão de licenciamento, mas aqui tenho U2000 gerenciando minhas DLSAMs.


Isso é muito bom. Pois acho absurdo uma licença de 4k ( não confirmados).

----------


## fhpn

> Bom, já dei uma pesquisada e vi como faz tudo. Só não achei como ativar as licenças de ONU via CLI


Boa noite Flávio. Como assim? Não entendi? Pra utilizar as ONU Huawei e necessário licença. Desculpem-me se estiver sendo muito ignorante.

----------


## fhayashi

Opa, isso. Custa 1 usd para cada ONU. 

Mas não achei como ativar essa licença sem o u2000

----------


## JonasMT

Precisa dessa licença se for usar o Soft da Huawei.
Eu achei a solução da zte mais interessante.

----------


## fhayashi

> Precisa dessa licença se for usar o Soft da Huawei.
> Eu achei a solução da zte mais interessante.


Se usar somente CLI não precisa de nenhuma licença?

----------


## JonasMT

> Se usar somente CLI não precisa de nenhuma licença?


Exatamente.

----------


## fhayashi

> Exatamente.


Valeu!!

----------


## fhpn

> Exatamente.


[emoji106]

----------


## fhayashi

Galera, alguém já usando aqui? Eu configurei a minha mas....

Consegui autorizar a ONU na OLT (MA5800). Problema é que quando vou na ONU, HG8546M, ela não me dá opções para adiconar a configuração de WAN.

Alguém aqui já começou a fuçar nas Huawei?

----------


## fhayashi

Resolvido!

----------


## fhayashi

> Precisa dessa licença se for usar o Soft da Huawei.
> Eu achei a solução da zte mais interessante.


Como bom São Tomé, comprovado. Não precisei das licenças. Kkkkkkkk

----------


## ricpianta

Já consideraram a OLT da Datacom? É o melhor suporte que existe e o preço está bem agressivo desde o final do ano passado.

----------


## Delvalle

Nossa, estou com uma OLT da Huawei MA5680T, via comando é bem complicado, via software U2000 que adquiri é mais complicado ainda.
Consegui até autenticar uma ONU via PPOE na minha CCR sendo q a velocidade ficou no profile de 1MB... horrivel e muito trabalhoso, minha vontade é voltar pro EPON, se alguem tiver alguma dica ou alguem que preste o serviço de configurar as profiles pra mim, seria muito grato.

Fernando
21 98902-6972

----------


## fhayashi

Acho que qualquer OLT GPON, a autorização da ONU é individual mesmo.

Negócio é o seu sistema gerenciador conseguir integrar na OLT, facilita bastante.

Aqui, usamos IXC e a integração com a Huawei é direto via Telnet. Configura uma para copiarem o template e eles replicam para as próximas ONUs.

----------


## Delvalle

Nao sei se estou fazendo certo,
Acho trabalhoso porque toda ONU eu tenho que:

1- Autorizar ela,
2- Se for Bridge, tenho q entrar nela pelo U2000 e colocar a vlan na porta
3- tenho q ver o ID dela, adicionar o service-port colocando o nº da vlan

No Epon, eu deixei autorizado os macs de 00:00:00:00:00 a ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff e não precisava fazer absolutamente nada, pro meu lado e pro lado dos tecnicos bem melhor, se soubesse que GPON daria tanto trabalho asism, continuaria com 1:64 no EPON e economizaria 20 mil da OLT/FONTE e + 5 mil de software

----------


## HelpCharles

Trabalho a algum tempo com Huawei, mais especificamente com o modelo MA5608T, até o momento tudo tranquilo, inclusive quem faz o cadastro são as atendentes, tudo via linha. Tenho o U2000 mais ainda não implantei em produção...
Está tranquilo via LINHA....

----------


## avatar52

Se for esse roteiro, é igual FiberHome e não vejo dificuldades nisso. 

Trabalho com FiberHome e administro dezenas de OLTs usando ANM2000 e UNM2000, não tem dificuldade. Talvez seja questão de costume ao usar.

----------


## patriciomartins

> Aproveitando O Gancho. Não pesquisei sobre o assunto e acabei comprando uma OLT ZTE. Resumindo...OLT ZTE pouca documentação, documentação muito básica. Software de gerencia (NetNumem) é vendido e caro. A Cianet vende ZTE no Brasil. Por telefone a vendedora pediu R$14k pelo software. Nesse quisito notei que os provedores brasileiros estão usando FiberHome pela riqueza em documentação e o software de fácil acesso. Se alguem do grupo usa OLT ZTE e puder ajudar eu agradeço.



É uma ótima olt mais o problema é a falta de documentação mesmo, e os treinamentos que a zte oferece é só em São Paulo, o pessoal que morar mais longe fica na mão, e os valores são altos também. Aqui na rede a qual eu presto serviço, o pessoal sofria muito mais como já tinha experiência com outras marcas o sistema é quase o mesmo, mais mesmo assim foi um pouco complicado no começo para entender como funciona.

----------


## Delvalle

Como tem pouca documentação da Huawei e o software U2000 é pesado e complicado, fiz uma planilha para automatizar o ctrl+c e ctrl+v no terminal da OLT Huawei.

deste jeito que consegui fazer funcionar, se alguem quiser dar algum palpite pra simplificar eu aceito, e se quiserem a planilha funcionando eu posto aqui também.
Só é necessário preencher os campos em amarelo que a planilha da a linha de comando ja certa e testada já.

----------


## cella

Bom, eu estou com OLT Huawei faz 4 meses e não tenho oq reclamar, inclusive estou adquirindo outra para atender outras cidades, como uso o sistema de gerenciamento de provedor o IXC Soft fica mais fácil essa parte de autorizar as ONUs pois nele vc cria os perfis de Bridge e Router e o próprio sistema comunica via telnet com a OLT e autoriza e exclui as ONUs, muito simples de operar, da ate para monitorar a luz dos clientes, agora se for fazer por comando realmente é meio chato.

----------


## Pupa

Boa Tarde Senhores 
Usamos aqui na empresa huawei também com u2000 mais não fui muito a fundo no soft gostaria de saber c os mesmo conseguirão criar mais de um usuário para o u2000 c/alquem consegui o quiser trocar uma ideá agradeço

----------


## leandrovieira04

Amigo,

poderia compartilhar a linha de comando do perfil modo router?

----------


## rompepiedras

> Resolvido!


Como você resolveu?

----------


## fhayashi

> Como você resolveu?


estava usando usuário errado

----------


## rompepiedras

> estava usando usuário errado


Cual e o usuario correto?

----------


## fhayashi

telecomadmin/admintelecom

De nada

----------


## rompepiedras

> telecomadmin/admintelecom
> 
> De nada


Muito Brigado amigo!!

----------


## Propagno

Olá, Prezados

Eu estou tentando adquirir uma OLT da Huawei, mas aqui no meu estado, Sergipe, é muito difícil de achar revendedores com preços acessíveis. Existem também dois módulos que tento achar em distribuidores, alguém conhece esses módulos, se conhece, já usa? Seguem os módulos:

- [H801SPUC] - Service Board (SPU) Switching 20xSFP(1GE) 04xSFP+(10GE)
- [H801MPWD] - Power Board 1x Input AC 100V-240V + 1x -48V DC

----------


## pigosso

Olá, tive uma experia com Huawei, apos a primeira configuração e setar os profiles, fica facil para autorizar onu, sem a necessidade de u2000 ou de licenças de ont.

----------


## andrecpd

bom dia amigo pode me passa a planilha pro email [email protected]

----------


## traxx3

Rapaz, te dizer que tem como automatizar isso. Dá para fazer um template onde o técnico só coloca as informações dos campos em amarelo e já vai direto na olt e configura.

----------


## JonasMT

> Olá, tive uma experia com Huawei, apos a primeira configuração e setar os profiles, fica facil para autorizar onu, sem a necessidade de u2000 ou de licenças de ont.


Fica nada, só usar o smartolt!

----------


## fhayashi

Aqui, fiz a conf básica na OLT e depois as autorizações de ONU, faço direto no IXC. Sei que vários sistemas de provedor já estão fazendo isso. Aí não precisa de outro software.

----------


## Ramonhenrique

Como você conseguiu resolver? Empatei nisso!

----------


## patriciomartins

pra autorizar no IXC é basicamente um script que você faz com as configurações que você ira utilizar, tanto em onus bridge quanto em router

----------


## KellerAngra

Gostaria de saber qual a potência da luz da olt hauwei

----------


## fhayashi

> Gostaria de saber qual a potência da luz da olt hauwei


A mesma de qualquer marca. Segue o padrão de B+, C+ e C++

----------


## alextaws

> Gostaria de saber qual a potência da luz da olt hauwei


pode usar um power meter, pra saber qual potência ta saindo

----------

